# Do you know this man?



## evisu (Dec 12, 2012)

Have you seen this man before?







I found this picture on Google, and I remember him from Covent Garden (London, in case you don't know). I missed the chance to buy his CDs when I was listening to him. Does anyone know where you can find this guy's music? I really want to enjoy it!


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness. 

That's that guy who plays the the seven stringed zither instrument whose recorded music was sent to outer space as a part of the space odyssey project with some other samples of human civilisation and culture (Bart Simpson DVDs; a can of diet coke and KP peanuts might have been thrown in just to confuse the alien discoverers).

It's an incredibly complex instrument to play. You should be able to get his music from the Chamber of Music in Soho, Leicester Square.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Chang Gui Duo according to all knowing internut http://musicchang.com/


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The instrument is the Guqin (Chinese: 古琴; pinyin: gǔqín), a 7-stringed zither, the strings, silk. It is quite an antique, there is music for it by Confucious (it was considered a scholar's instrument, refined music, and music as an exercise in contemplation.)

Some of the oldest surviving written music, in tablature format, is for this instrument.

There is a good-sized body of literature, 'classical' traditional and antique, which is quite, as said before, refined. 

I do not know of the better recent performers working within that older classical tradition. 

There is a lot of contemporary Asian music out there, though coming from 'traditional' and using the older instruments, is very watered-down contemporary 'pop' saccharine, while the older literature for it is almost antithetical to the more contemporary popular use.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The instrument is the Guqin (Chinese: 古琴; pinyin: gǔqín), a 7-stringed zither, the strings, silk. It is quite antique, the newer ones virtually unchanged from hundreds of years ago. (The instrument is the predecessor of the Koto.)

There is music for it attributed as composed by Confucius (it was considered a scholar's instrument, refined music, and music as an exercise in contemplation.)

Some of the oldest surviving written Asian music, in tablature format, is for this instrument, dating from the 6th or 7th century A.C.E.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jieshi_Diao_Youlan
There is a good-sized body of literature, 'classical' traditional and antique, which is quite, as said before, refined.

I do not know of the better recent performers working within that older classical tradition.

There is a lot of contemporary Asian music out there, though coming from 'traditional' and using the older instruments,which is very watered-down contemporary 'pop' saccharine, while the older literature for it is almost antithetical in aesthetic to the more contemporary popular use.


----------

